# First section of West Coast Electric Highway powers up in Oregon



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

$916,000 for 16 charge points, seems like alot...does anyone else now more about where the money is spent?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

ceo bonus, board members, congressional representation, construction, chargers. In that order.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Ellrot said:


> $916,000 for 16 charge points, seems like alot...does anyone else now more about where the money is spent?


that is $57,250 each. Most of that is bringin Power to the charge point. I had power brought in from the road for a mile. It cost me about $40,000.


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

bjfreeman said:


> that is $57,250 each. Most of that is bringin Power to the charge point. I had power brought in from the road for a mile. It cost me about $40,000.


Distribution circuits are not cheap!

Yet, for the cost of one Iraq War, we could have had this type of infrastructure all over the U.S. to make long trips by EV viable everywhere many times over, plus enough left over for enough wind/solar to account for the vehicles' projected electricity use. A 100+ mile range EV for under $25,000 is most certainly possible today; if it had a 15 minute charge time from a fast charger and 100 mile range, it could feasibly get around the U.S. with such infrastructure while entailing minimal compromise with regard to travel time.


----------

